# how long is paramedic school



## james (Feb 10, 2008)

I am in the Army and I am a recruiter working 12 hour a day 6 days a week, Is it a good idea to try to go to school for medic? how long is the school, what kind of clinicals will I need? I am a EMT-B now and do volli when I can, but I dont know if I have the time to go for medic. I really want to, I got into the EMS after I came back from Iraq and while I was there I had to patch up some of my Soldiers and I guess it just stuck with me. I may even go for my PA when I finish with Recruiting. Do you think I could do this with the time line I have shown you?


----------



## firecoins (Feb 10, 2008)

My class is NY is hospital based and runs a year.  Clincals and classes run concurrently.  There are people who do this while working full time.  One Marine Reservist is my medic class while working for the FDNY and a has a security job.  


Community college is also a year if you exclude the EMT class and A&P I&II. Otherwise it is also a year with clinicals and classes running concurently.  My friend was allowed to take A&P I & II concurrently with the class.  Everyone I know in these programs works full time.  

In NJ, its a 2 year program. Classes are run the first year and clincals the second. They also work full time.

You will lose alot of sleep over the year.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 10, 2008)

everything depends on the school you choose. some classes are run during the day, some in the evening, part time or full time etc

as an example, the NEU medic program is full time days. mon-fri 9-3:30 for six months, then clinicals. you are usually through neu in a year. other schools that are part time it will take you a year for the class, then your clinicals. 

it all comes down to what kind of time you can realistically commit. with your schedule, i wouldnt reccomend it right now. your work commitment is significant. but only you can decide whether you can handle the added burden of xxhours a week in the classroom, and triple that studying. lose sleep, if that were it youd be ahead of the game. you'll lose sleep, your hair, your sanity, your sig other.


----------



## james (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tips


----------

